# New Course: If you loved The Secret you´ll love this



## saravarela (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi there!

I am so excited about my 5 Gifts Asia course

5 Gifts Asia will give you the tools to change your mind, and life. Thousands of people have done just that through learning to give 5 GIFTS – an acronym for Gratitude, Intentions, Forgiveness, Tithing and Surrender.

I´m Asia´s ONLY certified 5 GIFTS course facilitator and bringing this class to Singapore this December.

At Singapore Management University on Sat 4th & Sat 11th December each class includes prayer, meditation, sharing, lecture, writing assignments, guided imagery and creative arts.

The absolute steal of a fee is only $499. PLUS a DONATION (to be made in your name!) to Habitat for Humanity - Singapore.

Please contact me for details

Sara Varela
The No Limit Coach


----------

